# Your hair do in rain?



## CuteCurly (Aug 6, 2010)

hey girls!

Today i am interested in gathering some information of how do you girls do your hair when it is raining and you have to go outside?






Thanks


----------



## wannabepoet (Aug 6, 2010)

well since your hair is cute and curly i envy you. mine is mostly straight with some body. i have behind length hair and i usually wear it up, braided, clipped, or ponytailed. i have no problem with rain because my hair just hangs anyway!!!


----------



## Lucy (Aug 6, 2010)

i just wear it down as i usually would really. my hair is naturally MAD and so when it rains it just goes a bit more mad. it's not a problem for me really, it suits my overall look.


----------



## jaimielynnea (Aug 6, 2010)

It depends, if i'm gonna be outside a lot, I'd leave it down so if I have to put on a hood all I have to do is brush it again. But usually I'll put it up or just style it as usual. I hate it when I spend so much time on my hair and I go out and it ends up raining! :[


----------



## emily_3383 (Aug 6, 2010)

I just tie it up. I would have to be insane to leave my hair down when its raining. lol


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 7, 2010)

if its pouring, I would tie my hair up just in case my hair gets all wet and frizzy from the rain.


----------



## divadoll (Aug 7, 2010)

My hair is short. I don't change styles because of weather.


----------



## magosienne (Aug 7, 2010)

I don't change my style, it will only look more tousled, and i get curls as my hair dries, which is funny considering my hair's straight


----------



## CuteCurly (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks for sharing, good to know that "u"


----------



## Minka (Aug 11, 2010)

I usually either scrunch it, or put it up.

My hair gets frizzed in the rain @[email protected]


----------



## bbrdgt (Aug 17, 2010)

I'll usually braid or twist my bangs and put the rest of my hair into a ponytail or messy bun.


----------



## KKitty010 (Oct 14, 2010)

When it is raining out I leave it down. My hair is naturally wavy so I do not even try to style it differently- it is only going to get wavier in the rain.


----------



## katana (Oct 14, 2010)

My hair goes all flat and wacky in the rain, so I just put it up



Less Hassle that way


----------



## kayleigh83 (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't change how I style my hair for rain, that's what umbrellas are for!


----------



## Asocialisten (Nov 10, 2010)

I just take my umbrella with me. My natural hairstyle is curly, and rain just makes it curlier, which is fine with me. But at the moment, I'm doing this whole teased thing with crazy colors and all. The dye tend to run when it gets wet, and well ... teased hair is a b*tch to comb out after it's been in contact with rain.


----------



## honeykim (Nov 11, 2010)

i don't change my hair style because its raining. i don't walk in the rain, i avoid the rain. i'm always from destination a to b. no reason for it to affect my hair.

however, if im going clubbing and its raining that day. gonna be even more humid inside, so i'll have my hair done straight. if i do wavy, etc., then it'll get loose from the humidity


----------



## jasminesmile (Nov 11, 2010)

If i brought the umbrellas , I don't change how I style my hair for rain.


----------



## Ere Perez (Nov 22, 2010)

[SIZE=12pt]If you're experiencing severe hair fall, you should see a dermatologist. It might be androgenic alopecia.[/SIZE]


----------



## Millie3 (Nov 22, 2010)

If it's raining, i throw some mousse in it, and hope for the best.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

